# Id Please



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

i know the pic isn't good but i wasted about a half hour trying to get a good one and this is the best i could do. if it cant be id by the pic please give me an educated guess.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Probually s. altuvi, could also be s. compressus.

Visual bars on the flanks :nod:


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> Probually s. altuvi, could also be s. compressus.
> 
> Visual bars on the flanks :nod:
> [snapback]1008177[/snapback]​


I agree... either an altuvi or compressus.


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks ne one else wanna take a stab at it


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

red&black said:


> thanks ne one else wanna take a stab at it
> [snapback]1008467[/snapback]​


No need to, either altuvi or compressus :nod:


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

alright well i guess that a good enough id..either one or the other.. can somebody close this topic?


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

mashunter18 said:


> red&black said:
> 
> 
> > thanks ne one else wanna take a stab at it
> ...


Now that is confidence 
gotta love it 
later


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

If you have never visited the opefe links Frank has some really good shots to represent the "bars"

The bars can vary and change by fish, more noticable in some specimans then others.
The eye orbit colors can vary on these specimas, really neat family of fish, that can vary widely in flank colors, eye colors etc..

Iv owned a couple of the compressus, and been through the id process, even sent frank a vhs tape of two specimans side by side,that he agreed to look at for me..

Altuvei is pretty much only in venezuala, compressus is a little more wide spread.

Didnt mean to be "cocky", but it's definitely one or the other.

Frank maybe able to tell for sure which one of the two, but I cant.

Here is the compressus link

http://www.angelfire.com/biz/piranha038/compressus.html

Here is the altuvei link

http://www.angelfire.com/biz/piranha038/altuvei.html


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

The quality of the pictures isn't great but you should be able to tell just by looking at your fish for the distinction between altuvie and compressus.

If spots extend well below the lateral line, it is s. compressus, if the spots don't extend much below the lateral line (as it appears they don't, but I can't tell for sure) it is s. altuvie.

If the picture isn't distorting the lower flank, I would say it is s. altuvie.


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

Altuvei


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> elTwitcho Posted May 2 2005, 07:04 PM
> The quality of the pictures isn't great but you should be able to tell just by looking at your fish for the distinction between altuvie and compressus.
> 
> If spots extend well below the lateral line, it is s. compressus, if the spots don't extend much below the lateral line (as it appears they don't, but I can't tell for sure) it is s. altuvie.
> ...


What he said. I won't lock it for now until a better photo is produced.


----------

